# ARIN Stock Changes Feb 2014 - Down to 1.38



## VPSCorey (Feb 27, 2014)

Feb 14 1.41
Total /9: 1
Total /10: 2
Total /11: 1
Total /12: 1
Total /14: 2
Total /15: 2
Total /16: 13
Total /17: 14
Total /18: 19
Total /19: 20
Total /20: 14
Total /21: 90
Total /22: 94
Total /23: 517
Total /24: 1265

Feb 17 1.40
Total /9: 1
Total /10: 2
Total /11: 1
Total /12: 1
Total /14: 2
Total /15: 2
Total /16: 13
Total /17: 14
Total /18: 19
Total /19: 19 - 20 Prev
Total /20: 14
Total /21: 89 - 90 Prev
Total /22: 93 - 94 Prev
Total /23: 516 - 517 Prev
Total /24: 1263 - 1265 Prev

Feb 26 1.38
Total /9: 1
Total /10: 2
Total /11: 1
Total /12: 1
Total /14: 2
Total /15: 1
Total /16: 12 - 13 Prev
Total /17: 13 - 14 Prev
Total /18: 19
Total /19: 22 - 19 Prev
Total /20: 19 - 14 Prev
Total /21: 89
Total /22: 94 - 93 Prev
Total /23: 510 - 516 Prev
Total /24: 1258 - 1263 Prev


----------



## VPSCorey (Mar 7, 2014)

Mar 7th 1.37
Total /9: 1
Total /10: 2
Total /11: 1
Total /12: 1
Total /14: 1 - 2 Prev
Total /15: 2 - 1 Prev
Total /16: 12
Total /17: 13
Total /18: 19
Total /19: 18  - 22 Prev
Total /20: 18 - 20 Prev
Total /21: 89
Total /22: 95 - 94 Prev
Total /23: 505 - 510 PRev
Total /24: 1255 - 1258 Prev


----------



## Nett (Mar 7, 2014)

FRCorey said:


> Total /15: 2 - 1 Prev
> 
> 
> Total /22: 95 - 94 Prev


Did ColoCrossing give up some of their IP's? lol


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 7, 2014)

Nett said:


> Did ColoCrossing give up some of their IP's? lol


ARIN probably broke up one of the /14s


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 28, 2014)

ARIN down to 1.35 /8's

Due in part by Cloudflare's new /12 and Time Warner's new /14

http://whois.domaintools.com/104.31.255.255

http://whois.domaintools.com/104.35.255.255


----------



## SC-Daniel (Mar 28, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> ARIN down to 1.35 /8's
> 
> 
> Due in part by Cloudflare's new /12 and Time Warner's new /14
> ...


ARIN's homepage now says 1.27, looks like it wasn't updated for the big assignments today until recently.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 29, 2014)

SC-Daniel said:


> ARIN's homepage now says 1.27, looks like it wasn't updated for the big assignments today until recently.


Got damn.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Mar 29, 2014)

To be fair i expected they would be burning this /8 faster. In January and February the remaining stock decreased very slowly. Don't know why, maybe they reclaimed some address space from those who didn't pay their annual fee.


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 29, 2014)

Wooosh.

I want to know how cloudflare goes from ~200k IPs to getting a /12. Doesn't seem to be standard ARIN policy there....


----------



## rds100 (Mar 29, 2014)

@SkylarM maybe with the help of the government? ;-) I am thinking of a word starting with honey and ending with pot.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Mar 29, 2014)

I suspect it has something to do with their upcoming plans:

"One of the last gating items before we turn on SSL for everyone just came through. Meet @CloudFlare's new IP range: 104.16.0.0/12." Twitter: @eastdakota

It'll be interesting to say the least.


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 29, 2014)

AMDbuilder said:


> I suspect it has something to do with their upcoming plans:
> 
> "One of the last gating items before we turn on SSL for everyone just came through. Meet @CloudFlare's new IP range: 104.16.0.0/12." Twitter: @eastdakota
> 
> It'll be interesting to say the least.


Still. A /12 is a huge commitment when IP shortage is near for a business plan as opposed to actual historical usage.


----------



## VPSCorey (Mar 31, 2014)

or they could just do it over v6 and start bitching at ISP's that are not following through with deployment.

Were down to 1.27 as of this morning.  Expect Phase IV by summer.


----------



## VPSCorey (Mar 31, 2014)

Total /9: 1
Total /10: 2
Total /11: 1
Total /12: 1 <== Expect this to vanish soon ala CF
Total /14: 1
Total /15: 2 - 1 Prev
Total /16: 12
Total /17: 12 - 13 Prev
Total /18: 20 - 19 Prev
Total /19: 18
Total /20: 14 - 18 Prev
Total /21: 90 - 89 Prev
Total /22: 96 - 95 Prev
Total /23: 499 - 505 Prev
Total /24: 1243 - 1255 Prev


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 31, 2014)

FRCorey said:


> Expect Phase IV by summer.


To be fair, I was expecting Phase IV to be coming a lot faster. So at least they've managed to keep what they have for the time they have. I'd expect the last .27 to get gobbled up pretty quickly.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 31, 2014)

Expect CC to go back for a /13 and soon.

They've now had 2+ brands pushing ~$5/y VM's.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Expect CC to go back for a /13 and soon.
> 
> 
> They've now had 2+ brands pushing ~$5/y VM's.
> ...



What they should get is a full ARIN audit and beat the f*ck down over the hoarding.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 31, 2014)

drmike said:


> What they should get is a full ARIN audit and beat the f*ck down over the hoarding.


Well OK. So ARIN isn't going to slap them for doing $5/y servers. ARIN doesn't require that you charge for IP addresses. There's more than a few places that give free space within justification, just most people see

no reason to turn away 'free money'.

The bigger question is if CC is sending in those /20's they sold to spammers are 'used' or if that's

why they're doing the $5/y's now.

I wouldn't doubt that there's a ton of urpad, etc, allocations still declared on their justification forms

and SWIP's.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 31, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I wouldn't doubt that there's a ton of urpad, etc, allocations still declared on their justification forms
> 
> 
> and SWIP's.
> ...


That's almost a guarantee. Took them 45 days to remove us from the /25 and /26 we had in LA when we cancelled (which we requested a number of times), and I had to CC them on an email I sent to ARIN complaining about it before they did anything.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 31, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> That's almost a guarantee. Took them 45 days to remove us from the /25 and /26 we had in LA when we cancelled (which we requested a number of times), and I had to CC them on an email I sent to ARIN complaining about it before they did anything.


Then there ya' go. The only thing I had SWIP'd at CC was a /29 and even that I requested be trimmed back to a /30 since I didn't need the rest. Be it they removed the SWIP I would have to check.

I guess it's a good thing they don't run an RWHOIS server or people would pick apart their

entire list really damn fast.

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, more evidence of an ipv4 "shortage"...


----------



## Francisco (Mar 31, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Yeah, more evidence of an ipv4 "shortage"...


There is and we'll be lucky if what's left lasts the summer.

I'd hope fall time but who knows.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 31, 2014)

Francisco said:


> There is and we'll be lucky if what's left lasts the summer.
> 
> 
> I'd hope fall time but who knows.
> ...


If it lasts until summer, that's bad for CC's market plan for the summer host webhost package.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 31, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> If it lasts until summer, that's bad for CC's market plan for the summer host webhost package.


Hah.

ARIN has 'allocation graphs' that show how much they provision each month and how many requests come in.

You can see that they're pretty constant on outbound subnets, meaning they likely have a pretty

good idea of where they'll fall, assuming no more cloudflare requests come in.

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 31, 2014)

I remain skeptical because


I can still get ipv4 addresses all day for $1/mo or less
This price has not risen in years
Tons of big blocks still floating around out there waiting for renumbering/release.
What I expect to happen is that price will rise, big company X will decide it's worth the money to renumber and sell, price will equalize, etc.  This cycle can go on for a long time yet.

Heck, Hewlett-Packard doesn't need _two_ /8s.  They don't even need one.  And that's just Class A.

I suspect yes, eventually there will be more of a crunch, but I think it's a long time away.

But then, I didn't win $1 billion in my March Madness bracket, so my crystal ball is unreliable.


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 31, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I remain skeptical because
> 
> 
> I can still get ipv4 addresses all day for $1/mo or less
> ...


1) Prices won't go up until your provider can't get more. Idea is to sell sell sell so they can get more more more from ARIN

2) See 1.

3) Big blocks will likely conveniently come back when it suits the holder's best interest (IE good publicity, whatever). I wouldn't count on it, however, as that's what I'd label as unknown IP space. It isn't currently available, so never expect or rely on it to become such.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 31, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I remain skeptical because
> 
> 
> I can still get ipv4 addresses all day for $1/mo or less
> ...


I think you misunderstand me.

I'm not saying that once the last /8 rules kick in, that the markets going to melt down the next day.

What I'm saying, though, is that it'll become harder and harder to get subnets unless people are going

to start trying to buy legacy's or leasing space from a broker. Average IP prices are $11/ea if it's legacy

I think, not a cheap price considering it's always on /20's or bigger.

Now, what will happen is that many decent VPS datacenters are going to start weighing costs.

Is it worth it to sell that /25 to the dude renting a $150/m E3? Well no, because I can chop that /25

into 32 some odd /30's and have 32 dedi's sold.

Francisco


----------



## Nick_A (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah - 1 IP per VPS limits may be more prevalent.


----------



## Nick_A (Apr 1, 2014)

Also, it's taking ARIN a much longer time to respond and process requests these days. As in half a month to get what is not a very large block. One or two replies per week if you're lucky.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 1, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Also, it's taking ARIN a much longer time to respond and process requests these days. As in half a month to get what is not a very large block. One or two replies per week if you're lucky.



My request was granted same day as yours, took me 5 weeks.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 9, 2014)

1.26 /8s left as of today. I wonder, is there a graph somewhere showing the change of the remaining "stock" in time?

It would be interesting to see the trend - i.e. is the speed of depletion increasing or decreasing.


----------



## john (Apr 9, 2014)

rds100 said:


> 1.26 /8s left as of today. I wonder, is there a graph somewhere showing the change of the remaining "stock" in time?
> 
> It would be interesting to see the trend - i.e. is the speed of depletion increasing or decreasing.


http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/index.html


----------



## Francisco (Apr 9, 2014)

john said:


> http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/index.html


So it's following more or less what they predicted?

That's shocking.

When APNIC went dry they chewed the last /8 in *no* time.

Francisco


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 12, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I wouldn't doubt that there's a ton of urpad, etc, allocations still declared on their justification forms
> 
> 
> and SWIP's.
> ...


There is, I get complaints (Sometimes multiple times a day) for Ip's I never had which are now allocated to New Wave NetConnect, 123systems,HVH,GVH and Bluevm.


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh look, another one. This time it's under colocrossing directly. _(Note: I do not work for my old company the email is going to a personal email account which was on my CC account and some ip's)_



    IP Information for 198.23.243.237

IP Location:  United States Williamsville Colocrossing ASN:  AS36352 AS-COLOCROSSING - ColoCrossing,US (registered Dec 12, 2005) Resolve Host: mail24.hosting20.org


----------



## Thelen (Apr 13, 2014)

APNIC is still handing out IPs FYI, but yea, the last /8 crunch will likely be a lot worse in US than Asia.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 13, 2014)

Thelen said:


> APNIC is still handing out IPs FYI, but yea, the last /8 crunch will likely be a lot worse in US than Asia.


Only /22's.

Francisco


----------



## Thelen (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh right, yea, thought you meant entirely. But I suppose from this perspective 1k IPs isn't worth talking about.


----------



## Amfy (Apr 23, 2014)

ARIN is down to 1.00 /8. AKAMAI received 104.64.0.0/10. A /10...


----------



## Francisco (Apr 23, 2014)

Amfy said:


> ARIN is down to 1.00 /8. AKAMAI received 104.64.0.0/10. A /10...


Yeah I don't know how they justified a /10.

All I can think is that for such huge organizations, ARIN allows them to justify more than just 3 months of growth. That has to be like "We don't need IP space for the rest of our existence."

I'm really happy to see that i'm wrong and that there *isn't* a /22 policy. I'm waiting on TeamARIN

to confirm on twitter but from what I've read there isn't, they just have much more strict policies.

To anyone that has got a subnet recently, what was your turn around time from start<>finish? I know

Nick/etc mentioned 5 weeks earlier, but anyone else?

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 23, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Yeah I don't know how they justified a /10.
> 
> 
> All I can think is that for such huge organizations, ARIN allows them to justify more than just 3 months of growth. That has to be like "We don't need IP space for the rest of our existence."
> ...


Ours took about the same if we didn't argue with ARIN about the information they demanded. Spent an additional 2 weeks or so going back and forth with them on that.


----------



## willie (Apr 23, 2014)

OVH announced a new policy where you can get up to 256 ip's on a server with zero monthly costs, just $3/IP setup fee.  It's like everyone WANTS to burn through IP's.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 23, 2014)

> ARIN is down to its final /8 of available space in its inventory and has moved into Phase Four of its IPv4 Countdown Plan. All IPv4 requests are now subject to Countdown Plan processes, so please review the following details carefully.
> 
> All IPv4 requests will be processed on a "First in, First out" basis, and all requests of any size will be subject to team review, and requests for /15 or larger will require department director approval.
> 
> ...


----------



## ocitysolutions (Apr 23, 2014)

It took us about five weeks when we were going through the initial request process a few months ago. Allocations like this one are plain stupid in my opinion. I dont see how there can be such different treatment of different sized organizations.


----------



## Nick_A (Apr 23, 2014)

About 2 weeks. Also it's quite disturbing they went from 1.25 to 1.0 overnight.


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> About 2 weeks. Also it's quite disturbing they went from 1.25 to 1.0 overnight.


Akamai powers the world. Without Akamai you won't get Windows updates and you'll all be hacked. ARIN gave Akamai those IPs to save us from destruction.

/end sarcasm.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 23, 2014)

Find it pretty interesting that the last big IP allocations have gone to similar stuff.

/14 to Time Warner Cable (I think it was a /14?)

/12 to Cloudflare

/10 to Akamai


----------



## Amfy (Apr 23, 2014)

ARIN POWER OUTAGE: https://www.arin.net/announcements/2014/20140423_outage.html

Dealing with the best!

However, our requests took 2-3 weeks most of the time. The current one is probably going to take 2-3 months I guess (about what kind of info they asked)


----------



## Francisco (Apr 23, 2014)

Amfy said:


> ARIN POWER OUTAGE: https://www.arin.net/announcements/2014/20140423_outage.html
> 
> Dealing with the best!
> 
> However, our requests took 2-3 weeks most of the time. The current one is probably going to take 2-3 months I guess (about what kind of info they asked)


Mind if I ask how much you requested this round? If you can't/won't share that's OK 

Francisco


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Akamai powers the world. Without Akamai you won't get Windows updates and you'll all be hacked. ARIN gave Akamai those IPs to save us from destruction.
> 
> /end sarcasm.


On any given day *15-30% *of all internet traffic is delivered by Akamai. They're one of the few large companies actually using their big allocations and are the last ones we should be complaining about.


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dylan said:


> On any given day *15-30% *of all internet traffic is delivered by Akamai. They're one of the few large companies actually using their big allocations and are the last ones we should be complaining about.


Having Internet traffic doesn't mean you need ips.


----------



## Kris (Apr 24, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Having Internet traffic doesn't mean you need ips.


To be fair, neither does a small DC in Buffalo with a few Quadranet PoPs, but *your* uplink pulled off a /14 allocation (around 500,000 IPs) 

Akamai will actually put the IPs to good use, meanwhile... 

Still wondering who @ ARIN got a new car from my favorite knockaround guys  :lol:


----------



## drmike (Apr 25, 2014)

CC paying ARIN off....

I've heard jokes about a CC guy dating someone at ARIN... No idea if they are two dudes dating though...

CC justifies their IPs, I just think they are IP justifying with fraudulent data in mass.  More on that in the future when someone trips on something or ARIN is run around and IP justification data goes out in public or at least to someone with some authority to audit something properly.  As-is ARIN is just a PITA and  my opinion incompetent about justifications.


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 25, 2014)

Kris said:


> To be fair, neither does a small DC in Buffalo with a few Quadranet PoPs, but *your* uplink pulled off a /14 allocation (around 500,000 IPs)
> 
> Akamai will actually put the IPs to good use, meanwhile...
> 
> Still wondering who @ ARIN got a new car from my favorite knockaround guys  :lol:


You can complain to and about Colocrossing. Isn't my problem. I'm not going to hug them like a bear like some people 

I have nothing further to say on how they work, but if you feel they aren't justified as well, feel free to scream.


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> You can complain to and about Colocrossing. Isn't my problem. I'm not going to hug them like a bear like some people
> 
> I have nothing further to say on how they work, but if you feel they aren't justified as well, feel free to scream.


I'd have better luck getting support from Solus or WHMCS.

Just an observation, there are bigger fish to fry than Akamai


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 25, 2014)

Kris said:


> I'd have better luck getting support from Solus or WHMCS.
> 
> Just an observation, there are bigger fish to fry than Akamai


No thanks. I'm a Windows user.


----------



## VPSCorey (May 15, 2014)

Down to .87 guess we'll be out by August at this rate.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 3, 2014)

Francisco said:


> There is and we'll be lucky if what's left lasts the summer.
> 
> 
> I'd hope fall time but who knows.



So...did it last?


ipv4 still looks available on demand and cheap.



FRCorey said:


> Down to .87 guess we'll be out by August at this rate.


Now it's September...


----------



## Francisco (Sep 3, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> So...did it last?
> 
> ipv4 still looks available on demand and cheap.
> 
> Now it's September...


ARIN's going to empty faster than their own predictions just because a lot of large corporations haven't picked up their last space. ARIN got a /12 from IANA yesterday but that doesn't change much.

I don't think i've seen Amazon, rackspace, etc, get anything in the past little bit so they're bound to take a fairly healthy bite out of whatever's available. Microsoft got a good sized block not too long ago but if their cloud is growing at an insane rate, they'll be back for more w/o issue. We could very well see some /12's or even another /10 go out the door to the right large corporation.

August was probably a bit early, but given how quickly things dropped to 1 it wasn't an unreasonable view.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 3, 2014)

Helps that ARIN now takes WEEKS not DAYS to complete requests. That adds to the appearance that IPv4 isn't depleting at a rapid rate.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 4, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Helps that ARIN now takes WEEKS not DAYS to complete requests. That adds to the appearance that IPv4 isn't depleting at a rapid rate.


Yep.

From what I've heard they've bumped their standard 2 - 3 business day turn around to 5 - 6 business days.

If you're lucky you can get subnets in a couple weeks but if you have any delays you're looking at 1+ month.

They did get that /12 yesterday but they also almost ate up a /16 today, with hostwinds accounting for a /17 of it.

- Amazon's last request was *huge* ( http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-54-72-0-0-1.html ) and was last year - they'll want more

- Microsoft's last request was in May ( http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-104-40-0-0-1.html ) but I suspect they'll be out to request more before the years out (so get ready to kiss 10%+ away when that happens).

- Rackspace's last was in May as well but given they requested almost a /15 last year, they'll likely request another /16 soon

- Softlayer got a /16 in April but given the request rate they've been doing, expect another /15 to go to them as well

- Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Cloudflare goes back for more even though they just got that /12 in March.

If you look at it all from when the thread started to now you'll see that in only 7 months they've chunked through an entire /8 already.

ARIN will probably be the only region to go 100% dry since they don't have a gradual exhaustion phase like LACNIC, RIPE, & APNIC.

My bets on January 2015, anyone wanting to bet a pizza on it? 

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 4, 2014)

Francisco said:


> My bets on January 2015, anyone wanting to bet a pizza on it?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I'll go for March. Gimmy dat pizza.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 4, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I'll go for March. Gimmy dat pizza.


Deal.

Limits $25.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 4, 2014)

Count me in for April (I bet there's some delaying shenanigans coming). The two losers can split cost for the winner


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah our last IP request had no requests for additional info and took a little over a week IIRC. The one before that was a month due to one or two requests for more info.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 4, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Deal.
> 
> 
> Limits $25.
> ...


Are we doing Price is Right rules? Closest without going over?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 4, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Are we doing Price is Right rules? Closest without going over?


Has to fall into that month  It wouldn't be fair to say 'February or later'.



Aldryic C said:


> Count me in for April (I bet there's some delaying shenanigans coming). The two losers can split cost for the winner


K, you're in  The official timelines put things in ~April but I still think it'll happen sooner.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 4, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Deal.
> 
> 
> Limits $25.
> ...



Damn $25? That's 2 larges from Godfathers!


----------



## AMDbuilder (Sep 4, 2014)

Put me down for May - PIZZA!!!


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Sep 4, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Helps that ARIN now takes WEEKS not DAYS to complete requests. That adds to the appearance that IPv4 isn't depleting at a rapid rate.



Weird, took only 6 days for my new request + approval.


----------



## rds100 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow, what happened? How did the stock suddenly go to 1.00 again? Did someone return a /10 or what?


----------



## Nett (Sep 5, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Wow, what happened? How did the stock suddenly go to 1.00 again? Did someone return a /10 or what?


They got a /12 from IANA

https://www.arin.net/announcements/2014/20140903.html


----------



## rds100 (Sep 5, 2014)

The /12 from IANA was 2-3 days ago, it's old news. Also a /12 increases the stock by only 0.06.

This morning the stock has increased by the equivalent of a /10.

Maybe they have decided to put back in stock that /10 they had reserved "to help the ipv6 deployment when ipv4 runs out".

edit: It's probably this: https://www.arin.net/announcements/2014/20140904_consult.html



> The ARIN community consultation on the proposed experiment using space from 23.128.0.0/10, the IPv4 addresses reserved to facilitate IPv6 deployment (see NRPM policy 4.10), is now closed. We thank everyone who voiced their opinion regarding this consultation. Based on the feedback and support received , ARIN will be allocating space to RIPE NCC for their proposed experiment to monitor how announcements longer than a /24 from this space are useable and reachable on the global Internet.
> 
> A description of this experiment, as well as the results of this research, will be published on https://labs.ripe.net/ . Additionally, ARIN will provide a link to the RIPE Labs page, as well as the end date of this experiment in the public Whois record of this registration.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 5, 2014)

Never seen an email this big from them before:



> Remove 104.192.60.0-104.192.63.255
> 
> Remove 104.192.132.0-104.192.135.255
> 
> ...


----------



## Nett (Sep 10, 2014)

As of today...0.74 of a /8 left

Some large allocations from this week:

104.202.0.0/15 - Enzu/BudgetVM

104.195.0.0/18 - eSited

104.145.128.0/18 - Alabama Criminal Justice Information Center


----------



## rds100 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nett said:


> 104.145.128.0/18 - Alabama Criminal Justice Information Center


What? What the f*** is Alabala Criminal Justice Information Center and why the f*** would they need a /18 ?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 10, 2014)

rds100 said:


> What? What the f*** is Alabala Criminal Justice Information Center and why the f*** would they need a /18 ?


I would imagine it's another example of government waste? http://www.acjic.alabama.gov/


----------



## Francisco (Sep 10, 2014)

Any little bump is probably people that didn't renew or people that decided to move to smaller blocks (some people do it due to costs).

@SkylarM - That's a huuuuge commit. It's honestly a big backup of all the people that have been waiting for space. We'll be < 0.7 again soon, especially if they're giving /15's to spam friendly companies.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Sep 14, 2014)

Another /16 and /18 gone...

104.204.0.0/16 acndigital.net

132.147.0.0/18 Atlantic Broadband Finance, LLC


----------



## Francisco (Sep 14, 2014)

Nett said:


> Another /16 and /18 gone...
> 
> 104.204.0.0/16 acndigital.net
> 
> 132.147.0.0/18 Atlantic Broadband Finance, LLC


Actually a /12 disappeared as well.

Pool is down to 0.70 when it was 0.73 the day before it happening.

If you check the blocks they have, you'll see that a /12 isn't listed. It's possible they removed that fresh /12 from the counts as they're going to chop it up but I dunno.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 17, 2014)

Minimum allocation requests are now at a /24, so I'd expect to see a pile of new companies requesting direct address spacing now as a result, which may speed the process up a bit.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 17, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Minimum allocation requests are now at a /24, so I'd expect to see a pile of new companies requesting direct address spacing now as a result, which may speed the process up a bit.


Oh you bastard I was just about to link that 

https://www.arin.net/policy/proposals/2014_13.html

TL;DR - You no longer have to have a minimum of a /20 SWIP'd to you if you're single homed or a minimum of a /23 if you're multihomed. It means anyone that wants IP space can request it.

Francisco


----------



## dcdan (Sep 17, 2014)

Great, so now every time we need to request resources the process will take even longer opcorn:


----------



## Francisco (Sep 17, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Great, so now every time we need to request resources the process will take even longer opcorn:


You can already see the results of the run out happening in processing times. Turn around is about a week between replies and if you follow their issuing mailing list, you'll see lots of fairly long listings where they pump out a /16 or two worth of space on a pretty good basis.

I'm still waiting on some big movements (Amazon is my pick right now).

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Sep 17, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Oh you bastard I was just about to link that
> 
> https://www.arin.net/policy/proposals/2014_13.html
> 
> ...


The internet routing table already passed 512K routes, it wasn't so dramatic. The next limit is 1M, there will be much more drama when that limit is hit. A lot of cisco routers will be useless. But it will not be that soon, even with increased growth of small prefixes i think it is atleast 3-4 years away.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 17, 2014)

rds100 said:


> The internet routing table already passed 512K routes, it wasn't so dramatic. The next limit is 1M, there will be much more drama when that limit is hit. A lot of cisco routers will be useless. But it will not be that soon, even with increased growth of small prefixes i think it is atleast 3-4 years away.


Routing table wasn't a big deal at 512K since anyone worried about a table that big was likely also fine using just a default route anyway. There were a few hosts I know of, liquidweb namely, that got side tracked which looks really bad on them.

the 1M mark will cause issues, though, because all the people that did long term planning went with 1M routes to not have to deal with the 512K problem.

Anyway, ARIN's probably got 10k more allocations to make (probably more like 5k), but you can expect geniuses to announce their entire /16 or bigger as /24's.

Francisco


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Sep 18, 2014)

Took us about a month... but we finally got approved for a /15 today


----------



## Francisco (Oct 2, 2014)

Francisco said:


> - Microsoft's last request was in May ( http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-104-40-0-0-1.html ) but I suspect they'll be out to request more before the years out (so get ready to kiss 10%+ away when that happens).


Not quite 10%, I figured they'd get something like a /11 or so.

With that being said, MSFT took a /13 today:

http://whois.domaintools.com/104.215.255.255

The front page totals don't show it yet but I figure it'll update and pull the numbers down quite a bit.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Nov 4, 2014)

Been a while since this has been bumped but it seems ARIN is assigning, on average, a /16 to a /15 almost every business day.

I see more days with /16's being assign than not.

Total pool is at 0.59 and figure it'll be < 0.50 by the end of the month.

Francisco


----------



## Steven F (Nov 5, 2014)

How can I get myself one of them /16s?


----------



## Francisco (Nov 5, 2014)

Steven F said:


> How can I get myself one of them /16s?


Buy a company that doesn't have ARIN's and has a justifible use for a /16.

Even if you have a very fast burn rate ARIN is going to make you stick to the 'one size bigger' policy. If you haven't requested a block in the past like 6 months or so they actually reset you back down to a /22.

That happened to a lot of people and so they're now trying to get into the bigger ranges.

The next problem is that if your burn rate is too fast, ARIN is going to demand proof of hardware invoices that can justify the usage. You can't just show them an invoice for a half dozen hardware nodes and demand a /17, not going to happen.

Francisco


----------



## lowesthost (Nov 6, 2014)

> The next problem is that if your burn rate is too fast, ARIN is going to demand proof of hardware invoices that can justify the usage


I had to give away my first born for the last allocation (sarcasm) they did not ask for receipts.   I will send her a text as she is out of the house living on your her own  " the ARIN police are coming to take you away" 

But now you can request a /24


----------



## Nett (Nov 11, 2014)

Another few large blocks gone:

104.208.0.0/13 => Microsoft Corporation

104.228.0.0/15 => Time Warner Cable Internet LLC

104.230.0.0/15 => Time Warner Cable Internet LLC

104.170.0.0/16 => Cerner Corporation

104.206.0.0/16 => Eonix Corporation / ServerHub

104.220.0.0/16 => Astound Broadband LLC

104.226.0.0/16 => Southern New England Telephone Company and SNET America, Inc.

104.227.0.0/16 => B2 Net Solutions Inc.

104.234.0.0/16 => Rcp.net

104.235.0.0/16 => Frontier Communications of America, Inc

104.236.0.0/16 => Digital Ocean, Inc.

104.240.0.0/16 => Frontier Communications of America, Inc.

160.3.0.0/16 => CABLE ONE, INC.

104.221.0.0/17 => Le Groupe Videotron Ltee

104.223.0.0/17 => QuadraNet, Inc

104.225.0.0/17 => Host Virtual, Inc

104.225.128.0/17 => VegasNAP, LLC

And countless /18's and /19's ...


----------



## Francisco (Nov 11, 2014)

Lots of repeat names in there.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Dec 12, 2014)

And the stock is down to 0.48 /8s left today. AT&T got a /12 yesterday.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 12, 2014)

rds100 said:


> And the stock is down to 0.48 /8s left today. AT&T got a /12 yesterday.


AT&T got a good chunk earlier in the year as well.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Dec 23, 2014)

Charter Communications just got a nice Xmas present - /12 + /14 - over 1.3 million IPs. Interesting that the total counter on ARIN's website didn't update yet to reflect this.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 24, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Charter Communications just got a nice Xmas present - /12 + /14 - over 1.3 million IPs. Interesting that the total counter on ARIN's website didn't update yet to reflect this.


That should put them in the ~0.36 range I think? I think we're going to see an incredibly fast burn down on the last of that. Up next, Comcast & Amazon?

Francisco


----------



## Amfy (Dec 24, 2014)

So how much time are you guys giving the last available IPv4s? January? February? March?


----------



## trewq (Dec 24, 2014)

Amfy said:


> So how much time are you guys giving the last available IPv4s? January? February? March?


Go back in this thread. I think they had a bet on it.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 24, 2014)

Francisco said:


> That should put them in the ~0.36 range I think? I think we're going to see an incredibly fast burn down on the last of that. Up next, Comcast & Amazon?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Maybe ColoCrossing will get a /12?


----------



## Francisco (Dec 24, 2014)

Amfy said:


> So how much time are you guys giving the last available IPv4s? January? February? March?


 I think there's going to be a mad dash once things get < 0.4. I was pretty damn sure that it would have been around ~0.35 right now, but it's possible that Charters space came from a subnet reserved for cable providers so it doesn't count against their normal stock counts? I dunno, it doesn't make a lot of sense since I was pretty sure 24/8 was long since gone.



trewq said:


> Go back in this thread. I think they had a bet on it.


 Correct, there's a few of us betting pizza's on it  I think I had a bet for end of February?



Steven F said:


> Maybe ColoCrossing will get a /12?


While I don't have a figure on it, it's safe to assume that there has been a *lot* of complaints to ARIN about CC committing fraud to get space. I'd be very surprised to see them get anything > /16. The last allocation they got was a /17 and that seems to be walled off as their 'new, clean ranges' when people rage. How a provider would go from a /14 previous allocation to a /17 6 months down the road doesn't make a lot of sense. CC has enough space that they should be pretty damn close to the highest pay bracket anyway.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you to @qps for the heads up:

Add 52.0.0.0-52.31.255.255

Add 52.64.0.0-52.95.255.255

Amazon just walked away with a /10. Assuming "Add" means it came from the open pool and isn't a transfer from another provider, this should put ARIN < 0.20 left.

EDIT - Not sure. Supposedly the space GEO'd to Dupont at one point, but I'm not sure if that was just old GEO data or what. Dupont still owns the next blocks up.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jan 21, 2015)

These two were Amazon's before too. When i received that email from ARIN i checked the whois and it was like "RegDate 2011----, Update 2014-10-20". Now it shows  RegDate/Update 2015-01-21. But it is still Amazon, don't know what changed. Don't know if ARIN's database allows checking older records, to compare.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2015)

rds100 said:


> These two were Amazon's before too. When i received that email from ARIN i checked the whois and it was like "RegDate 2011----, Update 2014-10-20". Now it shows  RegDate/Update 2015-01-21. But it is still Amazon, don't know what changed. Don't know if ARIN's database allows checking older records, to compare.


I think that's the reg/update of the ARIN handle, not the blocks:

http://whois.domaintools.com/52.95.255.255

Organization: Amazon Technologies Inc. (AT-88-Z)

RegDate: 2015-01-21

Updated: 2015-01-21

OrgName: Amazon Technologies Inc.

OrgId: AT-88-Z

Address: 410 Terry Ave N.

City: Seattle

StateProv: WA

PostalCode: 98109

Country: US

RegDate: 2011-12-08

Updated: 2014-10-20

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, maybe i misread it. But ARIN didn't have any /11s in stock yesterday. So where would these two come from? Maybe Amazon bought them directly from Dupont or something?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Yes, maybe i misread it. But ARIN didn't have any /11s in stock yesterday. So where would these two come from? Maybe Amazon bought them directly from Dupont or something?


That's all I can think.

Dupont owned the first half of that /8 so them selling half to Amazon would make sense. That's a multi million dollar/stock deal.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting if we will see info about this deal in the news. Price, etc. would be interesting to know. I think Microsoft set the precedent by paying $7.5 Million for 660K IPs to Nortel.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Interesting if we will see info about this deal in the news. Price, etc. would be interesting to know. I think Microsoft set the precedent by paying $7.5 for 660K IPs to Nortel.


Well, a /10 would be 4M IP's, so for their sake I hope it wasn't $7.50/each 

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 21, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Dupont owned the first half of that /8 so them selling half to Amazon would make sense. That's a multi million dollar/stock deal.


Seems to me that a certain LEB board frequenter (kind of an obnoxious guy, has a Sherlock Holmes avatar) has been suggesting for years that ipv4 exhaustion is overstated, because as prices for IPs rise, large organizations that own ridiculous blocks will find the financial incentives to release them and supply/demand will once again get in equilibrium.


That process won't work for ever, but people were saying OMG ALL THE NETS WILL BE DOWN IN THREE MONTHS!!1! several years ago.  "Within the first quarter of 2011..." for example.

Have we finally reached genuine _market_ exhaustion?  If prices aren't rising, then no.  I haven't seen a rise in price for buying extra IPs for VPSes, or even VPS prices overall rise. The opposite has been the case.

Well, we will see.  Personally, I can't wait until the Class E patches come out...


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2015)

big corps will figure things out, it just hurts the smaller companies needing space. When AT&T "runs low" they'll just CGNAT their cheapest/lowest plan customers since they likely don't need the dedicated IP anyway.

You aren't going to find many brands around that are able to drop $80k to get a /19 or things like that.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jan 21, 2015)

@raindog308 Forget Class E. There is so much equipment and so many operating systems that would need to be updated before it can be globally reachable... ipv6 would happen much sooner.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 21, 2015)

rds100 said:


> @raindog308 Forget Class E. There is so much equipment and so many operating systems that would need to be updated before it can be globally reachable... ipv6 would happen much sooner.


The reason I mention this is not really about ipv4 exhaustion...it's because Microsoft, Cisco, etc. have a powerful side motivation to support this.

Imagine the industry really did say "on day X, class E is open for business and your TCP/IP stacks must support it".

Microsoft: "Sorry about that, pirating XP users in China.  No patch for you.  A patch is available for Windows Vista, fo course...you ARE running Genuine Windows, aren't you?"  Finally put a bullet in Windows XP's head.  And it's beautiful - it's not the threat of nonexistent piracy cops, but rather "if you don't upgrade, your Internet will stop working".

Cisco: "Sorry all you gray market guys who buy our used gear on eBay.  You can get a new version of ios through your support portal...just input your credentials...oh...well, we are running a special on support renewals, following the recertification fee..."

Apple/Google: "AN UPDATE IS AVAILABLE" (these guys are easy)

Half the industry: "Our older X1000 equipment you bought last year doesn't support this, but our new X2000 equipment does and we can make you an attractive upgrade offer..."

The other half: "Good thing you have that support contract.  What's that?  Oh, you need special premium extended support for that gear that is end of life, well let me work up a special quote for you..."

It's a gold mine.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 21, 2015)

Francisco said:


> big corps will figure things out, it just hurts the smaller companies needing space. When AT&T "runs low" they'll just CGNAT their cheapest/lowest plan customers since they likely don't need the dedicated IP anyway.
> 
> 
> You aren't going to find many brands around that are able to drop $80k to get a /19 or things like that.


Those BuyVM ballers would.


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> The reason I mention this is not really about ipv4 exhaustion...it's because Microsoft, Cisco, etc. have a powerful side motivation to support this.
> 
> Imagine the industry really did say "on day X, class E is open for business and your TCP/IP stacks must support it".
> 
> ...


I am glad to have read this @raindog308.

Spot on my friend.

With dwindling customers and lack of demand in all markets practically, what is a corporation to do?   Support the creation of artificial scarcity.   Then like you amply explained, cause forced reason to upgrade.  This leads to massive inbound cashflow for something that is truly a non issue at this point in history. 

"You aren't going to find many brands around that are able to drop $80k to get a /19 or things like that."

Oh you will.  New corporations that spring up and want to be viable and were born too late will have to, especially those in technology segment related to bandwidth, hosting, etc.

Honestly, you will see lots of brokerage deals for long term IP leasing.

I suspect transit providers will also use the IP scarcity matter to drive up their prices indirectly.  Same bandwidth, but those IPs you need well, they just went way up.

Already common in the US that one large cable company extorts small business customers $25 a month for a single IP.  Just a mere $300 per year, for one IP.  Ironically, that cable company has an incredible number of IPv4 address across multiple ASNs.  Why?  Got me beat.


----------



## qps (Jan 22, 2015)

I think it would slow down consumption of the remaining pool if they changed justification rules to no longer make a residential ISP customer justification for addresses.  It would force the ISPs to look at CGNAT.  Probably 80+% of residential connections could go without a dedicated IP address which would free up a lot of address space.

IPv6 is obviously the long term answer, but if there are reasonable measures that can be taken to slow down mass consumption (especially by residential ISPs, who have been eating a lot of address space), it would be interesting to take a look at.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 22, 2015)

qps said:


> I think it would slow down consumption of the remaining pool if they changed justification rules to no longer make a residential ISP customer justification for addresses.  It would force the ISPs to look at CGNAT.  Probably 80+% of residential connections could go without a dedicated IP address which would free up a lot of address space.


Is that the big consumer?  I obviously don't know.

I assume the major IP address consumers are residential, mobile, and big cloud providers.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jan 22, 2015)

Honestly I would be happy to live with CGNAT on my home connections or pay for a dedicated IP from my ISP if it meant returning IP's back to the pool, it makes sense, nice to have does not outweigh unable to progress due to shortages.

Either way the next 3 years will be interesting.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 22, 2015)

AnthonySmith said:


> Honestly I would be happy to live with CGNAT on my home connections or pay for a dedicated IP from my ISP if it meant returning IP's back to the pool, it makes sense, nice to have does not outweigh unable to progress due to shortages.
> 
> Either way the next 3 years will be interesting.


You're in the UK, are you sure you arent' already behind CGNAT? 

Fran


----------



## Nett (Jan 30, 2015)

Another /15 gone. 45.52.0.0-45.53.255.255


----------



## Francisco (Jan 30, 2015)

So ARIN confirmed that the Issuing emails include both ARIN allocated resources as well as ORG->ORG transfers, that's how Amazon got the /10 w/o it taking off the public numbers.

It looks like my predictions for end of February are going to be off, though, so I'm going to owe someone a pizza 

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep, the end is delayed. Plus all RIRs will get some additional space from IANA in March and then in September.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 30, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Yep, the end is delayed. Plus all RIRs will get some additional space from IANA in March and then in September.


Is there any idea on how much IANA has to give?

Fran


----------



## rds100 (Jan 30, 2015)

This might help - https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/allocation-ipv4-post-exhaustion-2012-05-08-en

edit: each RIRs got an additional /11 last March and September. I have no idea how much more IANA has left to distribute.


----------



## Flapadar (Jan 30, 2015)

Francisco said:


> You're in the UK, are you sure you arent' already behind CGNAT?
> 
> 
> Fran


CGNAT isn't quite common here yet - pretty sure there's only been a few ISP's running opt-out trials (e.g. BT)


----------



## rds100 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here NAT is the norm for mobile / 3G based internet access. Residential / fixed access usually comes with a real IP.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got a /21 -- unfortunately I'm thinking that will probably be our last direct from ARIN.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 30, 2015)

iWF-Jacob said:


> Just got a /21 -- unfortunately I'm thinking that will probably be our last direct from ARIN.


Better than nothing 

I'm waiting to see what happens to all the OVH heavy hosts.

Francisco


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jan 30, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Better than nothing
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see what happens to all the OVH heavy hosts.
> ...


Yeah, for sure. We'll see where we're at in three months or so, my guess is that we'll be depleted at that point.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 30, 2015)

iWF-Jacob said:


> Yeah, for sure. We'll see where we're at in three months or so, my guess is that we'll be depleted at that point.




It's pretty hilarious if you notice LACNIC makes a mad dash over the line to get things OK again.

AFRINIC having a major drop like that is fully expected. Expect to see a lot of hosts setting up South African offices (be it virtual or otherwise) just to apply for space.

As @rds100 said there's going to be legacy block returns that will liven up each RIR a little bit, but there's no guidelines on how much that is. Anyone with IANA space would be stupid to return it just because of the value of it.

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 30, 2015)

Francisco said:


> As @rds100 said there's going to be legacy block returns that will liven up each RIR a little bit, but there's no guidelines on how much that is. Anyone with IANA space would be stupid to return it just because of the value of it.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Pretty sure I saw on nanog that ARIN was supposed to get a /12 or /13 from the next returning of space.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 30, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> Pretty sure I saw on nanog that ARIN was supposed to get a /12 or /13 from the next returning of space.


That's pretty good.

Still, frontiernet is going through a /16->/15 every month or two and MS will go back in a month or two as well. Amazon getting their /10 from a transfer threw my figures off some, I had assumed they were getting from ARIN but it's very much possible ARIN wouldn't approve something that large.

Francisco


----------



## William (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got another /18 ARIN net approved - No issues so far.


----------



## coreyman (Jan 30, 2015)

We just got a /21 and the counter didn't move


----------



## coreyman (Jan 31, 2015)

Francisco said:


> It's pretty hilarious if you notice LACNIC makes a mad dash over the line to get things OK again.
> 
> 
> AFRINIC having a major drop like that is fully expected. Expect to see a lot of hosts setting up South African offices (be it virtual or otherwise) just to apply for space.
> ...



Arin makes you attest that you are routing the space in their region. Afrinic does not?


----------



## Nett (Feb 3, 2015)

And another /15 45.46.0.0 - 45.47.255.255

Did they just receive 45.48.0.0/14 in January?


----------



## Francisco (Feb 3, 2015)

Nett said:


> And another /15 45.46.0.0 - 45.47.255.255
> 
> Did they just receive 45.48.0.0/14 in January?


Likely. There has been a huge spike in IP demand from residential ISP's in the past few months.

Frontiernet got a /15 the other day - http://whois.domaintools.com/45.53.255.255

They've been getting /15's every month or two infact.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Feb 5, 2015)

DigitalOcean got a /16 today.

45.55.0.0


----------



## coreyman (Feb 5, 2015)

qps said:


> DigitalOcean got a /16 today.
> 
> 45.55.0.0


Money talks.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 5, 2015)

qps said:


> DigitalOcean got a /16 today.
> 
> 45.55.0.0


Honestly that's pretty small.

They've got /16's a few times now, I figured they would've hit for a /15 or larger by now.

Francisco


----------



## Setsura (Feb 6, 2015)

I guess now would be the time to make an ASN and get an allocation if I ever want one.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Setsura said:


> I guess now would be the time to make an ASN and get an allocation if I ever want one.


You don't need an ASN, you can provide your datacenter's.

The process took us a month and a half just very recently - and it was a rigorously detailed process. As long as you have justification you will be fine.


----------



## Setsura (Feb 6, 2015)

coreyman said:


> You don't need an ASN, you can provide your datacenter's.
> 
> The process took us a month and a half just very recently - and it was a rigorously detailed process. As long as you have justification you will be fine.


Yeah I do that now, however I figure having my own would be better if I ever wanted to move around and generally just have them fully associated with me. I'm not really worried about justification, I believe my need to be justified by their policies, I just didn't want to bother with the ASN process, it seemed like a pain. Still does.

I may just have to suck it up and go fill out forms, probably should do it before it is harder to get an allocation.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Setsura said:


> Yeah I do that now, however I figure having my own would be better if I ever wanted to move around and generally just have them fully associated with me. I'm not really worried about justification, I believe my need to be justified by their policies, I just didn't want to bother with the ASN process, it seemed like a pain. Still does.
> 
> I may just have to suck it up and go fill out forms, probably should do it before it is harder to get an allocation.


They are in fact fully associated with you - it doesn't matter what the ASN is. You can move them around without trouble. If you have your own ASN you will have to do your own BGP and you'll need more expensive hardware.


----------



## Setsura (Feb 6, 2015)

coreyman said:


> They are in fact fully associated with you - it doesn't matter what the ASN is. You can move them around without trouble. If you have your own ASN you will have to do your own BGP and you'll need more expensive hardware.


Wasn't totally sure on moving them, haven't needed to do that, at least that is nice. Still isn't very "pretty" I'd say when someone looks up your IPs and sees them associated to your DC, and not your own ASN. As far as doing my own BGP, and the hardware cost, I'm not concerned, funding it out of my pocket is fine to me.

I suppose my reasoning for getting an ASN is currently somewhat petty. But at least if I ever want to get contracts directly with some ISPs I might be ahead by having the ASN part done.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Setsura said:


> Wasn't totally sure on moving them, haven't needed to do that, at least that is nice. Still isn't very "pretty" I'd say when someone looks up your IPs and sees them associated to your DC, and not your own ASN. As far as doing my own BGP, and the hardware cost, I'm not concerned, funding it out of my pocket is fine to me.
> 
> I suppose my reasoning for getting an ASN is currently somewhat petty. But at least if I ever want to get contracts directly with some ISPs I might be ahead by having the ASN part done.


You're talking lots of money there. I'd suggest starting simple. That is the last of my suggestions here on this thread because it seems like we are hijacking it.


----------



## Setsura (Feb 6, 2015)

coreyman said:


> You're talking lots of money there. I'd suggest starting simple. That is the last of my suggestions here on this thread because it seems like we are hijacking it.


Right, I appreciate the advise, and it is indeed good advise. I probably would take it if I was a smarter guy, but I'd have no issue buying the required hardware, I'm perfectly willing to spend 15k+ usd on some okay gear if I have to. And yeah, we are hijacking it a bit, sorry about that.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 6, 2015)

Slightly off topic, or maybe not...what is ARIN's policy when the company (a Wyoming LLC) that is listed as the owner of an ASN with 21,504 IPs is marked by the state as _"inactive - administratively dissolved (tax)"_ for failure to pay its taxes?  Company in question has been listed as inactive by the state since last September.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Feb 6, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Slightly off topic, or maybe not...what is ARIN's policy when the company (a Wyoming LLC) that is listed as the owner of an ASN with 21,504 IPs is marked by the state as _"inactive - administratively dissolved (tax)"_ for failure to pay its taxes?  Company in question has been listed as inactive by the state since last September.


"ARIN's longstanding business practice is to require any organization registering with ARIN in order to request Internet number resources, to be an active business entity legally formed within the ARIN service region."

source: https://www.arin.net/resources/request/org.html

Though it doesn't mention anything about what happens if the business would become disolved after registering


----------



## rds100 (Feb 6, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> "ARIN's longstanding business practice is to require any organization registering with ARIN in order to request Internet number resources, to be an active business entity legally formed within the ARIN service region."
> 
> source: https://www.arin.net/resources/request/org.html


But it says "to request resources", not "to keep using previously given resources". I guess as long as the annual fee is paid to ARIN they don't care.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Feb 6, 2015)

rds100 said:


> But it says "to request resources", not "to keep using previously given resources". I guess as long as the annual fee is paid to ARIN they don't care.


Though technically a disolved entitiy cannot legally do any business. Since ARIN require U.S. based business registration if the U.S. based company was disolved (even if registered in another country) wouldn't the business between ARIN and the disolved U.S. entity not be allowed? It is certainly an interesting question. Either way I doubt ARIN would care.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 6, 2015)

ASN's aren't going to run out so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

You can get a new 4 byte ASN which allows an ASN up to ~4 billion entries. Granted, if you're peering with legacy gear that doesn't support this it could be an issue, but generally it shouldn't be an issue.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Feb 21, 2015)

A lot of deletions today and the stock went from 0.32 to 0.34. Maybe these were the networks of people who didn't pay their annual ARIN fee?


----------



## Francisco (Feb 21, 2015)

I think it was a miscalculation to be honest.

There wasn't enough space allocated out these past 2 weeks to justify it falling 0.04 - 0.05 like it did.

Delete's are 'returns' I think or things like internal ARIN/RIR blocks getting put back to pool.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Feb 21, 2015)

With that being said, a /15 was in the 'remove' pile - 157.52.0.0 -> 157.53.255.255.

Pre-ARIN space given ARIN's comment about looking to validate the POC information they had on file.

Francisco


----------



## john (Mar 1, 2015)

What happened today? http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/ is showing .47 remaining right now.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 1, 2015)

john said:


> What happened today? http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/ is showing .47 remaining right now.


It's possible they're counting the /10 ARIN has set aside for CGNAT? Was it lower on that site before? It's also possible ARIN got more space from the IANA.

Francisco


----------



## john (Mar 1, 2015)

Francisco said:


> It's possible they're counting the /10 ARIN has set aside for CGNAT? Was it lower on that site before? It's also possible ARIN got more space from the IANA.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Used to match ARIN counter. I thought the counter on ARIN (.31 currently) reflected the /10, while the ARIN inventory does not. 

Edit: I'm wrong.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 3, 2015)

All RIRs should have received an additional /13 from IANA yesterday.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 26, 2015)

Microsoft just got some huge network (a /11 + /13 + /14). However it seems they bought it directly from Xeros so it didn't affect ARIN's stock. I wonder how much did they pay for these 3.5 million IPs.


----------



## rds100 (May 15, 2015)

Down to 0.17 /8s left today. Good


----------



## Francisco (May 15, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Down to 0.17 /8s left today. Good


Any idea when the IANA give their next block?

Francisco


----------



## qps (May 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Any idea when the IANA give their next block?


I'd also be interested if there is somewhere publicly that shows what IANA is holding in their returned pool.  I wonder how much (if anything) they have coming in.


----------



## rds100 (May 16, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Any idea when the IANA give their next block?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I think it's September, then March, then September, etc. But they don't have much to give any more.


----------



## rds100 (May 16, 2015)

qps said:


> I'd also be interested if there is somewhere publicly that shows what IANA is holding in their returned pool.  I wonder how much (if anything) they have coming in.


Why would anyone return anything to IANA when they can simply sell it and profit a lot?


----------



## Francisco (May 16, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Why would anyone return anything to IANA when they can simply sell it and profit a lot?


People unaware of such.

Francisco


----------



## qps (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, @Francisco, for sending this over Skype

http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv4-recovered-address-space/ipv4-recovered-address-space.xhtml


----------



## qps (May 16, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Why would anyone return anything to IANA when they can simply sell it and profit a lot?


ARIN was doing a deal until recently where if you returned space you would get your fees reduced.  Not sure if the other RIRs did this as well, but I'm sure that led to some space being returned.


----------



## Francisco (May 16, 2015)

Did a few lines of scripting this morning to get a tally.


<?php

$total = 0;

$rows = explode("\n", file_get_contents('iana.txt'));

foreach($rows as $row) {

$row = explode("\t", $row);

$total += ip2long($row[1]) - ip2long($row[0]);

}

echo $total;

?>
The spare pool has *2,128,008* addresses spare, which means on September 1st each region will get another /13. One of the regions is going to get just shy of a /13, i'd assume AFRINIC will get all but a /24 or something since they have so much spare space.
Francisco


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2015)

Looks like another /15+ gone today.

0.20->0.16 in just a few days.

Any new bets? I owe someone a pizza at this point, I need to go back and figure out who 

Francisco


----------



## Nett (May 19, 2015)

They will probably have under 0.05 of /8 before they receive another block from IANA in September.


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2015)

Nett said:


> They will probably have under 0.05 of /8 before they receive another block from IANA in September.


Uhh...

Well, I guess if you want that bet? 

I was thinking they'll be dry of anything > /23 by mid/late July.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (May 19, 2015)

Why not?


----------



## rds100 (May 19, 2015)

I also think it will end in July. Or maybe in August, if everything slows down due to summer vacations, etc.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2015)

I can't wait for the supply of IPs to run dry.  Time to get the circus entertainment going with IPv4 and see what comes to be.


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> I can't wait for the supply of IPs to run dry.  Time to get the circus entertainment going with IPv4 and see what comes to be.


It'll be a problem for the people that have been selling huge stocks of IP's for next to free just to fill more forms the most. They won't have much spare and they have tons of customers with /24's for a simple E3 kinda deal. I expect some fairly large dedicated providers to bump pricing on those blocks and fast.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2015)

When the IP free pool runs out, suddenly a whole bunch of barely viable / break even type outfits are going shopping for new homes and cars, at least in their minds.

All I can say is good luck to them and they better hit it hard and quick selling their company for IP value essentially.


----------



## coreyman (May 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> When the IP free pool runs out, suddenly a whole bunch of barely viable / break even type outfits are going shopping for new homes and cars, at least in their minds.
> 
> All I can say is good luck to them and they better hit it hard and quick selling their company for IP value essentially.


Yea I'm waiting for this. There will be a lot less providers/flybynights afterwards.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Yea I'm waiting for this. There will be a lot less providers/flybynights afterwards.


... assuming anyone actually buys companies and does so in mass at those dollars.   I don't think that is going to happen.  Sure $50k or less deals are more likely especially where some other assets maybe in deal.   Can't see people mass spending millions just cause of lack of free pool.

Exchanges and IP leasing will tamp down prices too.

I may be wrong and irrational overspending might happen.  Others think it will, I do not think so for long or for much time.


----------



## coreyman (May 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> ... assuming anyone actually buys companies and does so in mass at those dollars. I don't think that is going to happen. Sure $50k or less deals are more likely especially where some other assets maybe in deal. Can't see people mass spending millions just cause of lack of free pool.
> 
> 
> Exchanges and IP leasing will tamp down prices too.
> ...


No I dont believe anyone is going to buy these failing companies. I think they will just go out of business.

Acquisitions dont happen overnight and when they cant pay their bills before the acquisition has even takEn place theyll just die.


----------



## VPSCorey (May 19, 2015)

Their IP's will always be worth something.  It's very little paperwork to transfer ip ranges to the new owners and ARIN cares not if the company goes tits up after the transfer.

I've seen a lot of pushing across several industries to get IPv6 deployed asap because they're not getting anymore IP's.  The wireless carriers all have transitioned to IPv6 most LTE connections are using it, your LTE Voice uses it as well.


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2015)

FRCorey said:


> Their IP's will always be worth something.  It's very little paperwork to transfer ip ranges to the new owners and ARIN cares not if the company goes tits up after the transfer.
> 
> I've seen a lot of pushing across several industries to get IPv6 deployed asap because they're not getting anymore IP's.  The wireless carriers all have transitioned to IPv6 most LTE connections are using it, your LTE Voice uses it as well.


Sure, but that's just mobile where most people figured it'd go first. I'm looking at my phone on Bell (via Virgin) and it's v4 only using a 10.x IP address. I still feel that V4 will be mostly for businesses and or people that want static IP's for games and such.

Francisco


----------



## coreyman (May 19, 2015)

FRCorey said:


> Their IP's will always be worth something.  It's very little paperwork to transfer ip ranges to the new owners and ARIN cares not if the company goes tits up after the transfer.
> 
> I've seen a lot of pushing across several industries to get IPv6 deployed asap because they're not getting anymore IP's.  The wireless carriers all have transitioned to IPv6 most LTE connections are using it, your LTE Voice uses it as well.


I was assuming we were talking about businesses going belly up that were renting ip addresses from other providers and the cost of those ips skyrocketing; Not business that had ARIN.


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2015)

coreyman said:


> I was assuming we were talking about businesses going belly up that were renting ip addresses from other providers and the cost of those ips skyrocketing; Not business that had ARIN.


Correct.

Prices will go up, I actually have a nice steak dinner riding on how soon.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> Prices will go up, I actually have a nice steak dinner riding on how soon.
> ...


You and your food based bets...


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2015)

MannDude said:


> You and your food based bets...


In the end everyone gets fed 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2015)

Francisco said:


> In the end everyone gets fed
> 
> 
> Francisco



Too many of those Save the Children commercials growing up 

Meet Curtis, he lives in the shadows of industry.  Poor Curtis lives on a weird diet.  Can't you see Curtis is starving?  Thanks to the generosity of kind white people like Fran, little Curtis is getting a meal of the finest USA Famine relief gut glue.   Err I mean pizza (poor Italy for we've ruined their delicacy).


----------



## tdale (May 20, 2015)

Francisco said:


> In the end everyone gets fed
> 
> 
> Francisco


You remember what happened earlier in this SAME thread when you made a bet haha. Fran maybe you should sit this one out. You don't gamble well lol.


----------



## Francisco (May 20, 2015)

tdale said:


> You remember what happened earlier in this SAME thread when you made a bet haha. Fran maybe you should sit this one out. You don't gamble well lol.


Hey, I bet food, no one can hate on me for that.

I paid out my pizza bet on BlueVM not too long ago 

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (May 26, 2015)

Down to 0.15 today. Good pace.


----------



## coreyman (May 26, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Down to 0.15 today. Good pace.


They are clearing them out quickly aren't they!


----------



## Francisco (May 27, 2015)

coreyman said:


> They are clearing them out quickly aren't they!


Well, they claimed they had 100 pending tickets for allocations. I know at least 1 - 2 hosts due /18's or bigger that have already been approved, just awaiting allocation.

I figure the /11 will be diced into halves the whole way down.

I'm impressed at how quickly initial (/22's & /23's) allocations are getting eaten up. I figured those would be sitting around for a long time but it's going down fast.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (May 27, 2015)

Still on schedule to be gone during July 

... unless someone starts handing allocations back, shuffling from elsewhere, etc.


----------



## danielm (Jun 4, 2015)

Saw this come across my inbox a few minutes ago from David Huberman on one the ARIN mailing lists:



> In a blog post on TeamArin.net on Monday, ARIN indicated that exhaustion was imminent:
> 
> http://teamarin.net/2015/06/02/breaking-down-arins-remaining-ipv4-pool/
> 
> ...


Looks like exhaustion may arrive much sooner than July.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 4, 2015)

danielm said:


> Saw this come across my inbox a few minutes ago from David Huberman on one the ARIN mailing lists:
> 
> Looks like exhaustion may arrive much sooner than July.


Yeah i'm not sure what to think of this one. They've been hinting that the /11 is going away and soon, be it someone takes the whole thing or they have to chop it up (more likely). I'm trying to think of what company/ISP would be big enough to request, and get awarded, a block that large.

I'm also curious why ARIN would even consider giving so much to a single entity and not just go 'listen, this is more or less the whole pool, lets be at least fair'.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Jun 4, 2015)

drmike said:


> Still on schedule to be gone during July
> 
> ... unless someone starts handing allocations back, shuffling from elsewhere, etc.


There was a webcast being done for one of the ARIN meetings the other day that went into this pretty well. Supposedly they have something like 8~16 /16's that are pending returning to pool, but that'll still go fairly quick. They claimed they have well over 100 pending resource requests so even if those /16's went into pool quickly, they wouldn't last very long.

ARIN doesn't allocate multiple blocks to fill a request, so approved for a /14 isn't going to get 4 random /16's. What's likely to happen though is that the /14 guy will go back very quickly for multiple blocks ASAP.

ARIN themselves figure mid/late July, even with them being intentionally slow about it all. They have more from IANA in September, but it looks like it's just a /14 or so, not what we calculated up top.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2015)

Only way they are getting beyond July is through give backs and IANA handout.

Glad the IP issue is finally about to happen and whatever will be happens.  

Ideally innovation happens as a result and we all know that isn't going to come from regulatory paper pushers like ARIN who have been utterly useless since day one.


----------



## coreyman (Jun 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Only way they are getting beyond July is through give backs and IANA handout.
> 
> Glad the IP issue is finally about to happen and whatever will be happens.
> 
> Ideally innovation happens as a result and we all know that isn't going to come from regulatory paper pushers like ARIN who have been utterly useless since day one.


Wow, that happened faster than I thought, wonder when IANA is going to crack down on some of these reserved blocks, etc and give them to RIRs?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 6, 2015)

Just applied for some space. A little late, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like the /11 was chopped up yesterday, halving it the whole way down.


Discrete Block Size (CIDR)	Number of Blocks Available
/12	1
/13	1
/14	1
/15	1
/16	1
/17	1
/18	1
/20	1
/21	3
/22	4
/23	126
/24	477
The /22 and smaller blocks are really burning down fast.
Francisco


----------



## msp - nick (Jun 16, 2015)

Not much left now..

/12

1

/13

1

/15

1

/16

1

/17

1

/21

3

/22

4

/23

119

/24

464


We're in progress now getting some space, hopefully.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## William (Jun 17, 2015)

Just acquired another /18 for a customer - Still enough left


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 17, 2015)

Noobie Question here:

But, once the blocks are all out for ipv4, will ipv4 ip's become 'legacy' and hosts will most likely charge extra for them? (for the ones they have un-used by ex-clients)


----------



## Francisco (Jun 17, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Noobie Question here:
> 
> But, once the blocks are all out for ipv4, will ipv4 ip's become 'legacy' and hosts will most likely charge extra for them?


You can expect the price of each IP address to float up within a year or so.

It's possible V6 will explode in popularity and the whole V4 drought never happens, but most expect at least 5 - 10 years before V6 has any claws.

Francisco


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 17, 2015)

I am getting plans and funds in place to start buying blocks of IPs at this point - theres no avoiding it; unless you just stop selling services that require IPv4's you dont have or take back all the people you gave tons of IPs to for basically nothing.

A lot of people are going to realize how stupid they were including a /24 with a $60-$150 server when they cant setup new customers or expand whatever they need to.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 17, 2015)

ItsChrisG said:


> I am getting plans and funds in place to start buying blocks of IPs at this point - theres no avoiding it; unless you just stop selling services that require IPv4's you dont have or take back all the people you gave tons of IPs to for basically nothing.
> 
> A lot of people are going to realize how stupid they were including a /24 with a $60-$150 server when they cant setup new customers or expand whatever they need to.


Well that's just it. There's multiple providers (some good ones too), that are giving /24's to burn blocks and to get more. They make a lot of sales because of it, but they keep burning up all their IP space. They also get into trouble because they usually sold the servers are barely profit just to compete and get more.

I'm waiting to see which provider is going to bump current pricing up (even current customers) in hopes of shedding their biggest cows.

Francisco


----------



## gordonrp (Jun 17, 2015)

ItsChrisG said:


> I am getting plans and funds in place to start buying blocks of IPs at this point - theres no avoiding it; unless you just stop selling services that require IPv4's you dont have or take back all the people you gave tons of IPs to for basically nothing.
> 
> A lot of people are going to realize how stupid they were including a /24 with a $60-$150 server when they cant setup new customers or expand whatever they need to.


How much do you expect to pay to buy IPs?


----------



## Francisco (Jun 17, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> How much do you expect to pay to buy IPs?


Well, market value is ~$10/IP one off, depending on block size.

What's likely going to be easier is to find brands that are barely keeping afloat that have ARIN allocations (even small ones) and buy them out for as cheap as you can.

You're going to end up with a crap ton of /21's and things like that, but it'd at least have revenue attached to it, especially if you have good lease agreements.

Francisco


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 17, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> How much do you expect to pay to buy IPs?


I won't pay more than $6/IP at this point - theres plenty available at that price or less.

Anyone asking for more is not in tune with current market (June 17, 2015)

I've done 2 deals (either for just IPs or with company/clients attached) for $2.50-$4/IP thus far


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 17, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Well, market value is ~$10/IP one off, depending on block size.
> 
> 
> What's likely going to be easier is to find brands that are barely keeping afloat that have ARIN allocations (even small ones) and buy them out for as cheap as you can.
> ...


When you do a deal like that, typically (at least IMO), the revenue/clients attached are trash anyways and you close out the business (as smoothly as you can) after the purchase to avoid any of the hassle, problems, etc that you would take on with the customers associated with such a company and enjoy your new IP allocations.


----------



## gordonrp (Jun 17, 2015)

Will be interesting to see how things are in 12 months. $2.5-$4 per IP sounds like a steal that is too good to last. Heck, many clients rent IPs for $1/mo. Personally I've not seen anything available for less than $6.50.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

I am an observer mainly in this IP transaction inevitability.

The $10 per IP was on big big blocks multiple times of many years.   Lots of shops aren't holding that many IPs and have smaller blocks = smaller cash.

Accumulation approach on the IPs for holding is a deferred investment with rental / lease intention to get back some of the investment.

The IP pool depletion is going to matter to end buyers when the market as a whole ups prices. Whole market price uptick is a ways out.  Lots of DCs sitting on big piles of IPs and able to throw fat blocks to make deals happen.

DCs should have enough allocation (if they don't, they better  get to selling the place off).  There is always their actual BW upstream and their allocations available.  BW provider side will use this to up per Mbps cost via IP bundling.  Considering how far cheap BW has gone down - the IP addon are welcomed oxygen for them.

Near term small deals $6~ per IP doable I think top side.  Prices are being torn by the accumulated IP just to sell them folks ...


----------



## gordonrp (Jun 17, 2015)

I want to know where Chris is getting these $2.50 IP ranges, supposedly. I'll take a /17 at $2.50/ip.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 17, 2015)

gordonrp said:


> I want to know where Chris is getting these $2.50 IP ranges, supposedly. I'll take a /17 at $2.50/ip.


Exactly what I said, defunct brands that had a few smaller ranges.

Anyone that can swing a /17 or something is probably not looking to get out of the market this very second or for $2.50/ea.

You *might* find some brands that are hard up for funds and could use the $80,000, but not common.

Francisco


----------



## ItsChrisG (Jun 18, 2015)

Go shopping for some of the TONS of Chinese that opened "USA Entities" and got IP's out the ass and would love to get $100K so they can get married, buy a house, and not worry about shit for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 18, 2015)

ItsChrisG said:


> Go shopping for some of the TONS of Chinese that opened "USA Entities" and got IP's out the ass and would love to get $100K so they can get married, buy a house, and not worry about shit for the rest of their lives.


A lot of them sold their gigs to spammers and such.

You can find a lot of them at http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/ARIN

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jun 18, 2015)

0.11 left. Still on track for July or August run out.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 19, 2015)

rds100 said:


> 0.11 left. Still on track for July or August run out.


Not been any huge bites as of late. A /16 and I think a /15 recent, but I was expecting someone to get a /13 or something by now.

Still, end of July seems accurate.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jun 20, 2015)

A /13 went to TIme Warner Cable today and the stock is down to 0.07. Not much more left to give. The largest block they have left is a /13 now.

And Linode got a /15 too. They were lucky to catch the last train it seems


----------



## Francisco (Jun 20, 2015)

rds100 said:


> A /13 went to TIme Warner Cable today and the stock is down to 0.07. Not much more left to give. The largest block they have left is a /13 now.
> 
> And Linode got a /15 too. They were lucky to catch the last train it seems


So about a million IP's left?

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 20, 2015)

BURN BABY BURN!

We having a NO IP party when it happens?

Those allocations TWC is on crack.  No use of their IPs.   Linode, meh, I think that's future cash flow for IPs, but I don't babysit Linode.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 20, 2015)

drmike said:


> BURN BABY BURN!
> 
> We having a NO IP party when it happens?
> 
> Those allocations TWC is on crack.  No use of their IPs.   Linode, meh, I think that's future cash flow for IPs, but I don't babysit Linode.


TWC might be to pad things for the merger that'll happen soon.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 20, 2015)

Francisco said:


> TWC might be to pad things for the merger that'll happen soon.


But whoever TWC merges with is a near sized hoarder no doubt.  Silly these huge companies and their IP issues.


----------



## msp - nick (Jun 20, 2015)

May have put the request in a little too late for ips... Let's hope they can get some of the recovered space :-(


----------



## perennate (Jun 20, 2015)

They should just abolish the IPv4 database and say that anyone can announce any IPv4 range they want, then people will finally switch to IPv6.


----------



## Tux (Jun 20, 2015)

perennate said:


> They should just abolish the IPv4 database and say that anyone can announce any IPv4 range they want, then people will finally switch to IPv6.


That's very problematic, for more reasons than just that this is stupid.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 23, 2015)

Down to 0.04. The largest available block now is a /14

"It's the final countdown"


----------



## Nett (Jun 24, 2015)

Who took the block?


----------



## Francisco (Jun 24, 2015)

Nett said:


> Who took the block?


Spammer friendly hosts?

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nett said:


> Who took the block?


EGIHosting got 172.120.0.0/15

psychz.net got 172.106.0.0/15

These were the largest ones.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 24, 2015)

Seems mine got approved just in time yesterday. Cut it a bit close.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

We took a /15 a few days ago... took us a few months to get approved of.

We look pretty clean here:

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/psychz.net

http://www.uceprotect.net/en/rblcheck.php


----------



## rds100 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, gentlemen, i think that's it. Down to 0.01 /8s left.

This is the current stock:

/17 -  1

/18 -  1

/19 -  1

/20 -  1

/21 -  1

/22 -  1

/23 -  102

/24 -   443

Let's have an ipv6 party or something.


----------



## DamienSB (Jun 25, 2015)

We should make supporting IPv6 part of the requirement to post offers on the board.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 25, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Ok, gentlemen, i think that's it. Down to 0.01 /8s left.
> 
> This is the current stock:
> 
> ...


A lot of those blocks are going to get split up to fill the standard /22's they allocate a lot of. We can expect the /17 to be broken this week, if not everything north of a /23 gone by end-of-month.

Who had June for run out? I owe a pizza it seems 

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 25, 2015)

That was a fast drop...


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2015)

Francisco said:


> A lot of those blocks are going to get split up to fill the standard /22's they allocate a lot of. We can expect the /17 to be broken this week, if not everything north of a /23 gone by end-of-month.
> 
> 
> Who had June for run out? I owe a pizza it seems


I've been pulling for July run out for good while.


----------



## PureVoltage (Jun 25, 2015)

Scary how quickly it's gone bye bye, waiting on a reply from Arin for more right now.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2015)

PureVoltage said:


> Scary how quickly it's gone bye bye, waiting on a reply from Arin for more right now.


I am wondering if ARIN is going to find another big chunk laying around to chop and dice like they did a week or two ago....


----------



## Tux (Jun 25, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am wondering if ARIN is going to find another big chunk laying around to chop and dice like they did a week or two ago....


IANA still has some space to give out, so it's likely some of that space is chopped up.


----------



## qps (Jun 25, 2015)

Only /23 and /24s left in the pool.

REMAINING IPV4 INVENTORY

Discrete Block Size (CIDR) Number of Blocks Available 

/23 101

/24 439


----------



## Nett (Jun 25, 2015)

Haha who got the last blocks? Interesting to see ARIN having 6 digits in their countdown (0.00978).


----------



## coreyman (Jun 25, 2015)

Holy crap they got rid of those ips fast!


----------



## Francisco (Jun 25, 2015)

Tux said:


> IANA still has some space to give out, so it's likely some of that space is chopped up.


Remember, while they have /15's and such in there, all RIR's get an equal share. ARIN did a webinar a few weeks ago and they said it was something like a /13 or so was expected.

As @qps mentioned to me, while there is a waiting list, if Time Warner or Frontier are on that list already, they'll eat the whole thing.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Jun 26, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Remember, while they have /15's and such in there, all RIR's get an equal share. ARIN did a webinar a few weeks ago and they said it was something like a /13 or so was expected.
> 
> 
> As @qps mentioned to me, while there is a waiting list, if Time Warner or Frontier are on that list already, they'll eat the whole thing.
> ...



After thinking about it a bit more, I looked again at the IANA reclaimed pool.  There aren't too many large contiguous blocks in there.  IANA is likely to hand ARIN a few blocks that add up to the /13.  The way I read it, one waiting list request equals one block.  So even if they are given a aggregate of a /13 by IANA, it will be a mix smaller of blocks.  So, there's a decent chance if you are at the top of the waiting list that you will get something.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 26, 2015)

qps said:


> After thinking about it a bit more, I looked again at the IANA reclaimed pool.  There aren't too many large contiguous blocks in there.  IANA is likely to hand ARIN a few blocks that add up to the /13.  The way I read it, one waiting list request equals one block.  So even if they are given a aggregate of a /13 by IANA, it will be a mix smaller of blocks.  So, there's a decent chance if you are at the top of the waiting list that you will get something.


Right, check the below post where I wrote a quick script to parse the recovery data. Technically each should get a /13, and thankfully it isn't a contiguous /13, meaning timewarner/frontier can't swoop the whole thing.



Francisco said:


> Did a few lines of scripting this morning to get a tally.
> 
> <?php
> 
> ...


----------



## trueman1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Most Providers keeping ip's even if they don't need them because they know that ip's in running out,

many provider also lease there it's - so they get paid for that.

so you know the truth way ip's is running out


----------



## qps (Jun 29, 2015)

Frontier is the official winner of ARIN IPv4 exhaustion.  They got 3x /16 blocks an /18 block and 2x /19 blocks today.

Add 172.95.0.0-172.95.255.255

Add 172.108.0.0-172.108.255.255

Add 172.109.0.0-172.109.255.255

Add 172.99.32.0-172.99.63.255

Add 172.102.32.0-172.102.63.255

Add 172.102.64.0-172.102.127.255


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 29, 2015)

qps said:


> Frontier is the official winner of ARIN IPv4 exhaustion. They got 3x /16 blocks today.
> 
> 
> Add 172.95.0.0-172.95.255.255
> ...


Transfer?


----------



## qps (Jun 29, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> Transfer?


No, these were pending requests that were assigned today.  I updated my post - it seems like they cleared out more than what I originally thought.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 1, 2015)

qps said:


> No, these were pending requests that were assigned today.  I updated my post - it seems like they cleared out more than what I originally thought.


They've been merging some subnets, or, they had pending requests from the /13 that disappeared in a couple days.

Down to:


/23	59
/24	437
Out of /23's by the end of the week maybe? I suspect they'll aggregate whatever /24's they can to form the /23, but still, we're right on track for end of July for full exhaustion.
Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2015)

But it's going to be July exhaustion   Oh wait it's July today....  

ARIN right now must be super small allocations and long gaps between such.  Anyone looking at the dole outs actively in past week (I haven't).

Only way they make it deep into July with ranges left is by withholding and dragging it out.


----------



## qps (Jul 1, 2015)

We got our officer attestation on a /17 yesterday.  So far there is no mention that the request cannot be filled or that we will be put on a waiting list.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 1, 2015)

I consider it exhausted already, there are only /23s and /24s left.

It will take some time to burn these /23s and /24s because now ARIN must ask everyone who asked for more than a /23 "would you like to get a /23, or would you like to wait until that abstract time in the future when we have a larger subnet available?". All this "ask question / wait for an answer" game will take some time.

With around 500 subnets left they would need to assign 25 or more per day to run them all before the end of July, and they currently assign less than this per day.


----------



## qps (Jul 1, 2015)

rds100 said:


> I consider it exhausted already, there are only /23s and /24s left.
> 
> It will take some time to burn these /23s and /24s because now ARIN must ask everyone who asked for more than a /23 "would you like to get a /23, or would you like to wait until that abstract time in the future when we have a larger subnet available?". All this "ask question / wait for an answer" game will take some time.
> 
> With around 500 subnets left they would need to assign 25 or more per day to run them all before the end of July, and they currently assign less than this per day.



On that Frontier request I mentioned, they assigned multiple blocks since there weren't larger blocks available.  I wonder if they are doing that for anyone else, or if Frontier gets special treatment.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 1, 2015)

qps said:


> On that Frontier request I mentioned, they assigned multiple blocks since there weren't larger blocks available.  I wonder if they are doing that for anyone else, or if Frontier gets special treatment.


Given the work Frontier is doing they likely arranged a deal before hand to make sure the territory transfer went unhindered.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Jul 1, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Given the work Frontier is doing they likely arranged a deal before hand to make sure the territory transfer went unhindered.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Considering that the deal you are referring to doesn't even have regulatory approvals yet and the merger has not closed, their justification was shaky.  What if one or more of the states don't approve or the deal doesn't close for some reason?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 1, 2015)

qps said:


> Considering that the deal you are referring to doesn't even have regulatory approvals yet and the merger has not closed, their justification was shaky.  What if one or more of the states don't approve or the deal doesn't close for some reason?









Francisco


----------



## qps (Jul 7, 2015)

> Due to depletion of ARIN's IPv4 free pool, we do not have a free block large enough to fill your request. Please note that current policy requires ARIN to fill your request with a single block; thus ARIN is unable to fulfill your request with multiple smaller blocks. Please review the following three options carefully and respond to this ticket informing ARIN with which option you would like to proceed. You may only elect a single option.
> ____
> 
> OPTION 1: Accept Largest Available Block
> ...


----------



## Francisco (Jul 7, 2015)

@qps - As expected.

I guess you're on the waiting list hoping for christmas in September?

Francisco


----------



## PureVoltage (Jul 7, 2015)

Set for a /20 this week.

Wonder how large that waiting list is now time for using more IPv6!


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jul 10, 2015)

Down to 0.00668 of a /8 today.

13 /23's

412 /24's


----------



## Francisco (Jul 10, 2015)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> Down to 0.00668 of a /8 today.
> 
> 13 /23's
> 
> 412 /24's


/23's will be gone in the next day or so then. No idea how fast the /24's are going to go, those seem to be moving a lot slower but it's possible they might be able to aggregate some more of it.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Jul 10, 2015)

Francisco said:


> it's possible they might be able to aggregate some more of it.


Since we got down to just /23 and /24 remaining, ARIN is saying one request = one block, so I don't know if they are planning to do any more of that.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 14, 2015)

ARIN's webpage now shows only 400 /24s left, all /23s are gone.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2015)

rds100 said:


> ARIN's webpage now shows only 400 /24s left, all /23s are gone.


The /24's will go to startups that have no choice. I don't expect to see any host returning for just a /24, especially since it blacklists them from the whitelist for 3 months. 3 months is a long time, if you aren't getting on the waiting list this month then don't expect to get space in September.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Jul 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> if you aren't getting on the waiting list this month then don't expect to get space in September.


I suspect if you aren't already on the waiting list, the chances are pretty slim for getting space in September.  There was a big rush toward the end, and I'm sure companies like Frontier and Time Warner Cable have already gone back for more space.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> The /24's will go to startups that have no choice. I don't expect to see any host returning for just a /24, especially since it blacklists them from the whitelist for 3 months. 3 months is a long time, if you aren't getting on the waiting list this month then don't expect to get space in September.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well I only wanted an additional /23, so if they offer a /24 I'll take it so that in three months I can ask for another /24.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 15, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Well I only wanted an additional /23, so if they offer a /24 I'll take it so that in three months I can ask for another /24.


assuming there are some left


----------



## coreyman (Jul 15, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> assuming there are some left


If not im assuming there won't be too long of a wait list for a /24 when IANA decides to hand over some space.


----------



## qps (Jul 15, 2015)

coreyman said:


> If not im assuming there won't be too long of a wait list for a /24 when IANA decides to hand over some space.


After September, I don't think there will be much more coming from IANA (unless they don't distribute everything that is in the free pool in September).


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2015)

qps said:


> After September, I don't think there will be much more coming from IANA (unless they don't distribute everything that is in the free pool in September).


I could see them slow-dripping the other regions since they're all sitting on some IP's (since they put in /22 policies a while back). ARIN is the only one that didn't put such a policy in place. Lets say ARIN gets ~2 million IP's in September, it won't last long since I know multiple providers that are wanting to get /17's and you know some of the June heavy hitters will have found enough spammers to burn their latest blocks.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Jul 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> I could see them slow-dripping the other regions


By policy they have to give everyone an equal amount.

https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/allocation-ipv4-post-exhaustion-2012-05-08-en


----------



## coreyman (Jul 15, 2015)

qps said:


> After September, I don't think there will be much more coming from IANA (unless they don't distribute everything that is in the free pool in September).


So you are saying in October they wont have any /24's more than likely?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2015)

coreyman said:


> So you are saying in October they wont have any /24's more than likely?


Well, it's possible. They chunked through /23's really quick and since it's just /24's left it will go fast. They assigned 7 /24's tonight, and that's assuming they didn't aggregate any subnets to make up the /23's & /22's they issued as well.

The total's should update in the next little bit, but the email is already posted.

EDIT - Nope, I'm wrong on the aggregates. They have a note for this very thing on the site:



> Please note that you will continue to see IPv4 blocks larger than what remains in the inventory issued from ARIN over the next 60 days. The reason for this is that when an organization is approved for IPv4 address space, they are granted an approval that is valid for 60 days.


EDIT 2 - 393 -> 372

Maybe they did aggregate??

Edit 3 - Dammit! Thanks @rds100

Francisco


----------



## qps (Jul 15, 2015)

coreyman said:


> So you are saying in October they wont have any /24's more than likely?


Seems unlikely based on the current burn rates.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's 372, not 272.

Also ARIN has some /10 set aside "for transition to ipv6". I have no idea how they are going to use this. Maybe it will be similar to RIPE's - a /22 to each member and that's it?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2015)

rds100 said:


> It's 372, not 272.
> 
> Also ARIN has some /10 set aside "for transition to ipv6". I have no idea how they are going to use this. Maybe it will be similar to RIPE's - a /22 to each member and that's it?


Dammit. Fixed. Still, average that burn rate over a month or two and you'll be easily through whats left. I asked them on facebook if they are aggregating blocks for /22's & /23's.

Likely a /23 each or something. It's just CGNAT, so they'll expect that /23 to go the distance. It won't be great for multi state ISP's but to be honest, I don't see any new ones springing up anyway.

Francisco


----------



## PureVoltage (Jul 17, 2015)

Down a little more. /24 --> 357

Still waiting for them to process our /20 right now signed the officer letter I believe Monday. They must be pretty darn busy there right now for how long it's taking.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 17, 2015)

PureVoltage said:


> Down a little more. /24 --> 357
> 
> Still waiting for them to process our /20 right now signed the officer letter I believe Monday. They must be pretty darn busy there right now for how long it's taking.


Well you aren't getting a /20 as stated in this thread the most you can get is a /24 now. You can either tell them you want to wait on them to get more space to fill your /20 or you can take a /24.

They haven't responded to my ticket that I updated on the 14th either.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 17, 2015)

PureVoltage said:


> Down a little more. /24 --> 357
> 
> Still waiting for them to process our /20 right now signed the officer letter I believe Monday. They must be pretty darn busy there right now for how long it's taking.


335 now.

So they burned through almost 100 /24's in under a week (@rds100 stated 400 on the 14th).

@PureVoltage - If you didn't have that /20 allocated to you by mid last month, then all you're doing is getting a seat warmed for the waiting list, so I hope your spare pool can hold you till September.

Francisco


----------



## black (Jul 18, 2015)

There's still a /4 that's reserved by RFC 6890, I think they'll put that into use very soon.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 18, 2015)

black said:


> There's still a /4 that's reserved by RFC 6890, I think they'll put that into use very soon.


How?

Countless older systems have that space hard coded to be blocked.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jul 18, 2015)

I also don't think this "class E" space could be used. It would be easier and less painful to completely switch to ipv6 instead. I.e. it's not going to happen.


----------



## PureVoltage (Jul 18, 2015)

Our ticket was placed before they had only /24 and /23's left. They offered us a /21 last week however they gave us an option to take the /21 or provide them with more information for a /20.

"Hello,
Based on the data you provided, we can approve a /20."

This is part of the reply we got along with the officer letter to sign so I'm pretty sure we will see this block next week here.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 20, 2015)

Sigh... apparently they are requiring street addresses of all my customers now.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 20, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Sigh... apparently they are requiring street addresses of all my customers now.


Not really anything new. Done it for us multiple times already. Pretty easy to automate via SQL


----------



## drmike (Jul 20, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Sigh... apparently they are requiring street addresses of all my customers now.


That has been required for a long time.  But I do not believe they request such from everyone (didn't in recent past).  Seems to be on accounts they scrutinize more for whatever reason or perhaps certain reviewers on their end who are tougher.


----------



## coreyman (Aug 21, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> coreyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh... apparently they are requiring street addresses of all my customers now.
> ...


Yea they didn't do it for us on our initial allocation so I filled out the sheet the same way I did last time. When I got their reply about addresses I was just dissapointed, it seemed like they were just stalling for time.

Edit: By the way did anyone ever get a better date on when there were going to be more ip addresses released to the free pool?


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 21, 2015)

> Sigh... apparently they are requiring street addresses of all my customers now.



They've been doing that to use for years.


----------



## coreyman (Aug 22, 2015)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> > Sigh... apparently they are requiring street addresses of all my customers now.
> 
> 
> 
> They've been doing that to use for years.


No they haven't. I got my allocation in Feb this year.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 23, 2015)

> KnownHost-Jonathan said:
> 
> 
> > > Sigh... apparently they are requiring street addresses of all my customers now.
> ...


"use" was supposed to be "us".  They've been doing that to *us* for years.  Maybe it's because we have a lot of IPs?  Who knows.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 24, 2015)

*Bad news everyone.*

So IANA published the scripts they use to generate allocation requests - 

https://github.com/icann/ipv4-recovery-algorithm/blob/master/recover-ipv4-space

The bad news is that i've gone ahead and run it, and it looks like each region is getting a /14.

IP addresses available to allocate: 2,128,128 (21.0 bits)
Each allocatee receives: 262,144 (/14 equivalent)

Making allocations:
192.142.0.0/15 (131072 addresses) -> ARIN
45.66.0.0/15 (131072 addresses) -> RIPE NCC
45.2.0.0/15 (131072 addresses) -> AFRINIC
164.160.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> APNIC
147.78.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> LACNIC
131.196.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> ARIN
157.119.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> RIPE NCC
128.201.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> AFRINIC
152.89.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> APNIC
149.248.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> LACNIC
164.163.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> ARIN
144.168.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> RIPE NCC
144.48.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> AFRINIC
139.28.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> APNIC
139.26.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> LACNIC
139.5.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> APNIC
137.59.0.0/16 (65536 addresses) -> LACNIC

Allocations Made:
-> AFRINIC:
45.2.0.0/15 131072
128.201.0.0/16 65536
144.48.0.0/16 65536
-- Total 262144
-> APNIC:
139.5.0.0/16 65536
139.28.0.0/16 65536
152.89.0.0/16 65536
164.160.0.0/16 65536
-- Total 262144
-> ARIN:
131.196.0.0/16 65536
164.163.0.0/16 65536
192.142.0.0/15 131072
-- Total 262144
-> LACNIC:
137.59.0.0/16 65536
139.26.0.0/16 65536
147.78.0.0/16 65536
149.248.0.0/16 65536
-- Total 262144
-> RIPE NCC:
45.66.0.0/15 131072
144.168.0.0/16 65536
157.119.0.0/16 65536
-- Total 262144
In other words, while we were accurate in how much they had available, it's around half the size of what we predicted they were going to get due rounding. It means that come next year there'll be another /15 to chop up for each region, then a /16 next September, etc.

Francisco


----------



## coreyman (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't understand why AFRINIC keeps getting more ips when they have plenty available.


----------



## qps (Aug 26, 2015)

coreyman said:


> I don't understand why AFRINIC keeps getting more ips when they have plenty available.



Because this was the agreement between all of the RIRs once the IANA free pool was depleted.

And also, this:


----------



## coreyman (Aug 26, 2015)

qps said:


> coreyman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why AFRINIC keeps getting more ips when they have plenty available.
> ...


Yes I've heard it a million times 'because it was the agreement'. Why aren't they making new agreements? Clearly other areas have more of a need than afrinic right now.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 26, 2015)

coreyman said:


> qps said:
> 
> 
> > coreyman said:
> ...


OK, what is AFRNIC getting out of this new deal then? Because they would be losing future resources without gaining anything.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Aug 26, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Yes I've heard it a million times 'because it was the agreement'. Why aren't they making new agreements? Clearly other areas have more of a need than afrinic right now.



Are you saying Africa doesn't deserve the IPs? This doesn't sound right.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 26, 2015)

Nett said:


> coreyman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I've heard it a million times 'because it was the agreement'. Why aren't they making new agreements? Clearly other areas have more of a need than afrinic right now.
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1D4Xz-3YE4


----------



## coreyman (Aug 26, 2015)

Nett said:


> coreyman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I've heard it a million times 'because it was the agreement'. Why aren't they making new agreements? Clearly other areas have more of a need than afrinic right now.
> ...


No I'm saying they have no immediate need, I didn't say they didn't 'deserve'. Other areas 'need' them more since they have over an entire /8 to give out in their pool already.


----------



## qps (Aug 26, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Nett said:
> 
> 
> > coreyman said:
> ...


The geographic areas covered AFRINIC currently have very low Internet connectivity penetration.  As the continent develops, there will be a need for IPv4 space.  Just because they don't need it now doesn't mean they won't need it in the future.

I suspect we'll even see some new providers opening up shop in AFRINIC areas because they have IPv4 space available, which will stimulate the economies in these countries from taxes, jobs, etc.

If you need IPv4 addresses in the ARIN zone, you can get them on the open market.  There's tons of space available.  Sure, it's not cheap like getting it from ARIN, but there's no shortage of space out there.


----------



## coreyman (Aug 26, 2015)

qps said:


> coreyman said:
> 
> 
> > Nett said:
> ...


Before that ever happens we will all be using IPV6 so the need for ipv4 will be null and void. I didn't realize that the main ipv4 authorities were worried about economic development in certain countries, or even that it was relevant.


----------



## qps (Aug 26, 2015)

coreyman said:


> qps said:
> 
> 
> > coreyman said:
> ...


IPv6 won't be the answer for a long time.  Especially with all of the second hand gear that will probably get deployed in some of these locations.  Just trying to look at it from another point of view.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 27, 2015)

qps said:


> coreyman said:
> 
> 
> > qps said:
> ...


I tend to agree, I still think V6 is going to be mostly for large ISP's that don't want to give their users dedicated IP's on their more budget plans. Grandma/Grandpa with their 5Mbit plan that they check their email with won't care that their service is NAT'd, they just care about their emails and their youtube cat videos.

There is just so much older gear that doesn't do IPV6 in general, nevermind IPV6 in hardware mode. There's many switches that are very popular to this day that do V6 in software, meaning a small DDOS attack is going to blow the whole unit up.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Sep 2, 2015)

http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv4-recovered-address-space/ipv4-recovered-address-space.xhtml

Looks like they have assigned the new space.


----------



## qps (Sep 2, 2015)

45.2.0.045.3.255.255ARIN2015-09whois.arin.netALLOCATED 45.66.0.045.67.255.255RIPE NCC2015-09whois.ripe.netALLOCATED 128.201.0.0128.201.255.255LACNIC2015-09whois.lacnic.netALLOCATED 131.196.0.0131.196.255.255LACNIC2015-09whois.lacnic.netALLOCATED 137.59.0.0137.59.255.255APNIC2015-09whois.apnic.netALLOCATED 139.5.0.0139.5.255.255APNIC2015-09whois.apnic.netALLOCATED 139.26.0.0139.26.255.255AFRINIC2015-09whois.afrinic.netALLOCATED 139.28.0.0139.28.255.255RIPE NCC2015-09whois.ripe.netALLOCATED 144.48.0.0144.48.255.255APNIC2015-09whois.apnic.netALLOCATED 144.168.0.0144.168.255.255ARIN2015-09whois.arin.netALLOCATED 149.248.0.0149.248.255.255ARIN2015-09whois.arin.netALLOCATED 152.89.0.0152.89.255.255RIPE NCC2015-09whois.ripe.netALLOCATED 157.119.0.0157.119.255.255APNIC2015-09whois.apnic.netALLOCATED 161.123.0.0161.123.255.255AFRINIC2015-09whois.afrinic.netALLOCATED 164.163.0.0164.163.255.255LACNIC2015-09whois.lacnic.netALLOCATED 192.141.0.0192.141.255.255LACNIC2015-09whois.lacnic.netALLOCATED 192.142.0.0192.143.255.255AFRINIC2015-09whois.afrinic.netALLOCATED


----------



## webnx (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah  ARIN emailed earlier today saying they got a /14 and it was burned up right away giving one /15 and two /16's   anyone here one of those lucky 3x people?

The actual waiting list is here - [SIZE=11pt]https://www.arin.net/resources/request/waiting_list.html#report[/SIZE]


----------



## coreyman (Sep 2, 2015)

> Yeah  ARIN emailed earlier today saying they got a /14 and it was burned up right away giving one /15 and two /16's   anyone here one of those lucky 3x people?
> 
> The actual waiting list is here - [SIZE=11pt]https://www.arin.net/resources/request/waiting_list.html#report[/SIZE]



That's funny since I've been waiting over a week after sending 'ACCEPT' to their 'largest allocation policy' for my /24 range to be assigned. They are jumping right on that waiting list as SOON as they were assigned ips.

Edit: Maybe I should change my answer to be put on the waiting list and get what I was qualified for even faster?


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Sep 15, 2015)

As of today, we are down to 0.0007% of a /8

(46 /24's)


----------



## Francisco (Sep 15, 2015)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> As of today, we are down to 0.0007% of a /8
> 
> (46 /24's)



Make that 38 now.

A few more days? Maybe even next week?

The /24's lasted a lot longer than I had figured. I was sure they would've all been gone last month, but ARIN has been very slow to reply to tickets.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Sep 16, 2015)

Who cares about the remaining /24s? I consider ARIN's ipv4 depleted from the moment they only had /23s and /24s left.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 16, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Who cares about the remaining /24s? I consider ARIN's ipv4 depleted from the moment they only had /23s and /24s left.



Very true  As did I.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Sep 16, 2015)

Saw one of the CC shells (or maybe just operating in Buffalo?) receiving a /24. Are they that desperate?


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 16, 2015)

Well.

i got approved for my /20 that I applied for back in June. Only got told a few days ago.. However going on the waiting list for the ips now.

they did say I could have a /24 but for the $500/yr it doesn't sound worth it as for $500 more you get 15 extra blocks. When they have them that is...

ill get them. Eventually.


----------



## coreyman (Sep 17, 2015)

> Well.
> 
> i got approved for my /20 that I applied for back in June. Only got told a few days ago.. However going on the waiting list for the ips now.
> 
> ...



You could be waiting years, you might as well take a /24 and and apply for your range again in 3 months. (IMO)


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 18, 2015)

Hmm, yes understanding, that would've been a better idea... We'll see what happens in the next 12 months, it's there anyways.


----------



## willie (Sep 24, 2015)

Officially zero now: http://www.networkworld.com/article/2985340/ipv6/arin-finally-runs-out-of-ipv4-addresses.html

HN discussion: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10264513

DJB as usual saw it all coming at least 10 years ago: http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/ipv6mess.html


----------



## Francisco (Sep 24, 2015)

ARIN IPv4 Free Pool Reaches Zero


----------

